# Do you mix canned with dry kibble?



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering how many people here mix canned with kibble or do you find it causes for to much stomach upset?
Today when I went to get dog food(which was all gone) I was looking around and seen some interesting canned foods which I thought might be good to mix in with food every couple of days. I got:
EVO 95% Beef
Wellness Duck and Sweet Potato
Tripett Green beef tripe,duck and salmon (never heard of this one before)
Natural B- Duck and Potato, Venison and potato,and liver formula

I have never heard of this Tripett,it sounded pretty good,well as much as it could. It comes out of Canada.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I've tried both the EVO varieties and the Wellness Duck + Sweet Potato. I always mix in canned with kibble for my dog, and he likes most of the canned food that I've gotten in the past. Be careful though, check the ingredients at the back of the can to make sure that your dog isn't allergic to any of them or anything like that. My pup has gotten tummy upsets before because I'd given him canned food that had ingredients that didn't agree with him.


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

I do I feed Verus chicken dry and mix Dogwell can chicken or duck,
my dogs look great, The best they ever looked.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Used to.. Getting to expensive  I wish I could, but it would be nice to mix, so your dog isn't bored with dry kibbles


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes! This has always been the way I've fed my dogs. I rotate between one or two brands of kibble and add approx. 1 tblsp. can mixed with some water. I use a variety of high quality can foods like Merrick, Canine Caviar (just turkey meat), Wellness, Blue, Dogswell, and the list goes on. When one can is finished, I switch to another. So far the dogs like all I've served, except Lucy (my picky one) didn't like Whole Earth Farms! This is a good way for me to also mix any supplements I might need to add. Hazel gets a heart supplement called Bio Cardio every day and eats with gusto lol. Sometimes I will give them dry food, too. I like to mix it up for them. I know I said Lucy is my picky one, but she is 1000% percent better after using this kind of feeding method. 99% of the time, she eats whatever I put down as soon as it's put down.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I pretty much always mix in wet food for Jackson's dinner.

He eats Acana, and rotates between the Grasslands and the Prairie Harvest flavors. He is free fed, I pour 1 cup of kibble in his bowl per day. He munches throughout the day but doesn't eat a whole lot, and at dinner-time, I take whatever kibble is left and mix in a dab of wet food for him and he eats it right up.  Oh, I switch canned foods (I don't *always* buy the same brand wet food, it's typically either Before Grain, Nature's Variety Instinct canned, or Blue Buffalo canned) and he never gets upset stomach.


----------



## JonnyNutro (Mar 29, 2010)

I feed my dogs a mixture of canned and kibble only once a week. Saturday night is when it happens and they tell me when it's Saturday, it's amazing! They love their kibble and they are ecstatic about the canned food. It's just better for their oral health to eat dry kibble, so that's what they get mostly - along with cookies, biscuits, treats, and even some home baked pumpkin snaps for which they will run several miles. I bake these to help support my rescue and, of course, they get the "factory seconds".


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

My dogs often get canned alone or mixed in with their kibble. They are on a rotational diet of all sorts of top quality stuff. They do love Tripett and it is very good for them, but I will warn you that it is stinky!


----------



## Blitz_Emmerich (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, my dalmatian loved that. Used to warm the canned food first, too.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

For Juno I do. Not every meal though, just a couple times a week. She's on Natural Balance Duck & Potato and I mix in the canned version of that. Only reason is because I feel like the kibble is a whole lot of potato but not so much meat, and the canned has a higher meat content... mixing them together makes me feel better that perhaps there is now more balance, lol.


----------

